# Asa state shoot



## Big John (Jul 12, 2010)

OK we all know ASA state is next weekend. Some info would help. 

What time can we start?
Any other games setup? 
What time is cut off? 
May we shoot them all in one day? 
Can we shoot them half one day half the next?

And for everyone else who is going and when?


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the same questions were asked about a week before last year's state shoot.  A pattern perhaps?


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 12, 2010)

What about parking also?  I know Gainesville dont have a great abundance of parking.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't speak all for the Gainesville Archery club, but......

-I would guess you could start shooting between 8 - 9 am, as it is with most of the GAC shoots.
-You can shoot 1/2 on day, 1/2 the next, or all in one day.  That has always been the way every other state shoot has worked.
-While the GAC may not have a ton of parking on the shoot side of the road, there is additional parking in the parking lot across the street.  I doubt parking will be an issue, remember, we are talking about a club that has had 180+ shooters at some events, and parking was not a massive problem.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh im quite sure Gainesville has all bases covered. Top notch club. Maybe the peeps just wanna hear it live! Everyones excited about it. Cmon Bear or Mi360 lay it on us!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 12, 2010)

Man I hope to make it. Come on Sat.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm Still trying to get all the Details


But here it Goes

Yes You can shoot it all in one day or split it up to shoot 1/2 saturday and 1/2 sunday.
If you plan on shooting all 30 targets on sunday you must be registered and on the range no later than 10:00am.
Not sure what Time the range will close on saturday but we will work to get as many folks through by a decent time. 


Parking- we have access to the parking lot across the street should the regular parking lot reach capacity. We do ask that no one park on the street.

Sign-in is still being decided But Will be between sometime between 8-9 am ( Just Figure 8:30 to be safe)

As soon as I Find out more info I'll pass it along.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 12, 2010)

More Info

Cost to shoot will be $25.00

No Sims or Long shot.

Still waiting on more info. Will pass it along as soon as I get it.


----------



## Bow chickade 00 (Jul 12, 2010)

May we shoot it all on saturday? So we may go shoot on sunday somewhere else!


----------



## t8ter (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't like none of the above.I believe I'll boycott this one.


----------



## Big John (Jul 12, 2010)

come on now t8ter, Im going to be there... Havn't layed eyes on you for a long time now.. YOU MUST COME SEE ME!!!! LOL


----------



## GaBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Bow chickade 00 said:


> May we shoot it all on saturday? So we may go shoot on sunday somewhere else!



Yes as long as you are done by around 6pm. I think that is when the cutoff wil be saturday


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm planning on shooting all on Saturday any of my westsiders IE sweetwater or muzzy folks going on sunday? or any of my 12 point pals?


----------



## abhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

*update*

hey guys cutoff on saturday  no later than 3:00. After several calls,  Sunday will be 12:00 if you have not shot prior. 

Bowhunters forever


----------



## Bow chickade 00 (Jul 13, 2010)

gabear said:


> yes as long as you are done by around 6pm. I think that is when the cutoff wil be saturday



thanks!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 13, 2010)

ok... then


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jul 13, 2010)

stickslinger09 said:


> I'm planning on shooting all on Saturday any of my westsiders IE sweetwater or muzzy folks going on sunday? or any of my 12 point pals?



Scratch that I meant to say all on Sunday


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jul 13, 2010)

I have seen where a few clubs have not turned in scores for their qualifiers.. Any updates on that or who can I call to verify whether or not somebody has qualified or not?


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 13, 2010)

z7..are you going to have your bow fixed in time??  it's like you died or something, lol!!  you can go to the asa website and see if you're qualified.  there's a lot of controversy about the scores NOT getting posted to the asa website.  so you better check muy pronto!!


----------



## abhunter (Jul 14, 2010)

Asa  is sending me a list of all quailifed shooters and current members. 
Just remember you got to be a current member to shoot the state.

Bowhunters forever


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 14, 2010)

when I was the state rep I told everyone that had shot a qualifier and was not sure who had qualified... go ahead and shoot the state. If you win it all someone may protest you but you can't win if you ain't there. Thatwill be Jerry Carter's call now but the more the merrier!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 14, 2010)

12pt archery HAS sent asa the scores. i talked to them yesterday and they sent the scores to there web designer. asa does not post scores themself there webmaster post everything on there sight. asa said if you need to know if you are qualified call there office. they are also sending a list to the state shoot. sorry for the trouble but i did my job and i cant make asa post them any faster. thanks to everyone that came out to shoot and good luck at the state


----------



## mr10ss (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm thinkin bout sun. stickslinger09. I'd be headed out from Rome bright and early.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 14, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> when I was the state rep I told everyone that had shot a qualifier and was not sure who had qualified... go ahead and shoot the state. If you win it all someone may protest you but you can't win if you ain't there. Thatwill be Jerry Carter's call now but the more the merrier!



And it would take a low down individual to protest a score just because someone did not qualify......IMO, but Larry has the paperwork, and if I know Larry......he will keep everyone square!!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2010)

Got a fun class for those who don't shoot ASA ?


----------



## Cyberone (Jul 14, 2010)

Reylamb,

Some people would protest because that would be the only way they were gonna win.  Hey if you get beat on the course take it like a man is what I say.


----------



## DJN (Jul 14, 2010)

*Scores for your ASA qualifer*



12ptsteve said:


> 12pt archery HAS sent asa the scores. i talked to them yesterday and they sent the scores to there web designer. asa does not post scores themself there webmaster post everything on there sight. asa said if you need to know if you are qualified call there office. they are also sending a list to the state shoot. sorry for the trouble but i did my job and i cant make asa post them any faster. thanks to everyone that came out to shoot and good luck at the state




How about posting the scores from the ASA qualifer that you guys had at 12pt....maybe I missed them on here somewhere?

Thanks,


----------



## badcompany (Jul 15, 2010)

reylamb said:


> And it would take a low down individual to protest a score just because someone did not qualify......



That would be like complaining about a person being elected president even though they weren't born in the U.S.A.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 15, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Got a fun class for those who don't shoot ASA ?




Bump !


----------



## GaBear (Jul 15, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Got a fun class for those who don't shoot ASA ?



I will try and Find out and post what I find out this evening.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 15, 2010)

i'm with bowanna.  @bear..you will notice how i spelled "extraordinaire" in my new signature..........i had to google it to get it right, hehe!!


----------



## reylamb (Jul 15, 2010)

badcompany said:


> That would be like complaining about a person being elected president even though they weren't born in the U.S.A.


Not quite the same....I have no problems trying to get the socialist out of office.


bowanna said:


> Bump !





GaBear said:


> I will try and Find out and post what I find out this evening.


There is normally a guest class..........


----------



## GaBear (Jul 15, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!
There will be a Guest Class


----------



## GaBear (Jul 15, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> i'm with bowanna.  @bear..you will notice how i spelled "extraordinaire" in my new signature..........i had to google it to get it right, hehe!!



Geez
I'm Using the Southern Slang Version In Mine........


----------



## abhunter (Jul 15, 2010)

*update*

Hey guys and gal
the format will be a little different
than in the past. We will be peering 
shooters. Also if you shoot known distance  bring  your range finder.


Bowhunters forever


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 15, 2010)

"peering" meaning..you shoot with guys in your class. right??


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 16, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> "peering" meaning..you shoot with guys in your class. right??



right....


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 16, 2010)

abhunter said:


> Hey guys and gal
> the format will be a little different
> than in the past. We will be peering
> shooters. Also if you shoot known distance  bring  your range finder.
> ...



How will that work with people signing up at different times? Not that I mind ... I am just curious! 

Will you have to wait until a group (of your class) is formed before you can shoot?


----------



## young gunna (Jul 16, 2010)

Good ?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 16, 2010)

abhunter said:


> Hey guys and gal
> the format will be a little different
> than in the past. We will be peering
> shooters. Also if you shoot known distance  bring  your range finder.
> ...



This is a great idea if you are shooting a shotgun start. But if I show up just before the 10AM Sunday cut off how will I be "Peered". 

Hopefully you mean that you will be busting up groups and trying to stick shooters of the same class together. Please give us a little better explanation. I don't want to drive 2 hours to be told there are no semis to shoot with so I have to go home. 

Thanks


----------



## hound dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like this is going to fun.


----------



## USMCBowman (Jul 16, 2010)

A half hatched plan it seems.....


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 16, 2010)

larry is trying to arrange this like the old amicolola bowhunters shoot...you show up, and he wouldn't let you register until you had a group of people shooting from your stake, not necessarily your same class.  this does insure, to an extent, group busting.  this is good, kinda mimics an asa shoot.  he got off last night, or i would have picked his brain some more.  i'm getting people calling me already for times to shoot..this never happens to the geez, lol!!


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hopefully as you say OLDGEEZ it will be grouped by stake ... that makes much more sense and would work better than grouping by class.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm just "assuming" this..until larry gets back on here, nothing is definite....BUT it only makes sense!!  what are the odds of finding 4 super seniors or 4 limited shooters or 4 women's hunters or 4 semi pros..you get my drift


----------



## KCannon (Jul 16, 2010)

I talked to Larry today and if I understood him right The classes that are all known such as bow novice, K45, Womens K40, And womens hunter can shoot together. Half and halfs can shoot together such as OC, OB, Hunter. All completely unknown semi pro and open As shoot together.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2010)

The Change was made yesterday By The Federation Director-Dee Falks. 
This has nothing to do with the club. If it was up to us we would have rather kept it simple. we were told that every State Shoot in the southeast would be doing thier State shoots this way.


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 16, 2010)

does anyone have the address to this place??


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> i'm just "assuming" this..until larry gets back on here, nothing is definite....BUT it only makes sense!!  what are the odds of finding 4 super seniors or 4 limited shooters or 4 women's hunters or 4 semi pros..you get my drift


Most of the classes would be easier than you think.....except sorta-pro and limited...heck, there may only be 1 limited shooter there....



GaBear said:


> The Change was made yesterday By The Federation Director-Dee Falks.
> This has nothing to do with the club. If it was up to us we would have rather kept it simple. we were told that every State Shoot in the southeast would be doing thier State shoots this way.


I just read where FL is doing the same thing, so I figure something was going to heppen with GA also.......hmmmmmm...ya think Dee believes there are pencil pushers in the Southeast??????


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 16, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> does anyone have the address to this place??



2125 Calvary Church Rd
Gainesville, GA 30507-8341


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 16, 2010)

nevermind. i got in! 

2125 Calvary Church Rd
Gainesville, GA 30507-8341


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 16, 2010)

go get em girl!!!! ill bring your belt buckle home with me sunday


----------



## rcf1968 (Jul 16, 2010)

good luck to all the shooters tomorrow at state.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 16, 2010)

yep, i just got the word..it's just like kcannon says.  peer groups are defines on whether they shoot know/unknown vs all unknown.  i guess old dee doesn't want range finders mixed in with folks that shoot unknown..it's the old rangefinder thread all over again, lol!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 16, 2010)

i wonder how gainsville is going to do it???  will they have a known distance course, or will everyone have to bring a rangefinder??  maybe dean or larry will get in here and tell us all about it


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 16, 2010)

KCannon said:


> I talked to Larry today and if I understood him right The classes that are all known such as bow novice, K45, Womens K40, And womens hunter can shoot together. Half and halfs can shoot together such as OC, OB, Hunter. All completely unknown semi pro and open As shoot together.



All uknown classes such as Open A, Semi, etc are supposed to shoot half and half as well (I just read the rules to be sure) ... just sayin ... So there is no confusion this weekend


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 16, 2010)

range finders are the debil.


----------



## Big John (Jul 16, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> All uknown classes such as Open A, Semi, etc are supposed to shoot half and half as well (I just read the rules to be sure) ... just sayin ... So there is no confusion this weekend



Yes but rules can be changed, If you shoot all unknown at a Pro/AM YOU WILL NOT SHOOT KNOWN.

Per The Federation Director-Dee Falks

You Will be Grouped with others that shoot the same as you.

Half and Half will shoot together
Open B, Open C, Hunter, etc

Unknown will shoot together
SimiPro, Open A, etc

All known will shoot together
K50, K45,WK40, W Hunter, Novice , etc

It maybe muddy so bring your boots

Bring your range finder there will be no paper with the yards on it.

this is NOT peergroup this is same type.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> i wonder how gainsville is going to do it???  will they have a known distance course, or will everyone have to bring a rangefinder??  maybe dean or larry will get in here and tell us all about it



If You don't have a range finder you will be put in a group that will have atleast 1 range finder if your group if you shoot any known distance targets.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 16, 2010)

man, am i glad we got that straightened out...the shoot is tomorrow...it's going to be fun explaining this to guys and girls that show up tomorrow and haven't read this


----------



## j.irvin (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like its gonna be interesting, sure enough.  I can't wait.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 17, 2010)

Dee will drive folks crazy making last minute changes. I will talk with Dee at the Classic. If you are going to require peer grouping then you need to require preregistration. 

My only issue is AGAIN that I am showing up at about 9AM tommorrow according to the earlier posts here. If there is no one shooting the back stake then can I shoot? I know the officials at Gville are busy as all get out today. Would just be nice to know ahead of a 2 hour drive.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 17, 2010)

brian, i just got back and there was quite a bit of confusion, but larry and mitchell and the gainsville crew had it under control.  you will have no problem finding some one to shoot with.  you warm up, then go register and they sit you down until they group you,   there are only 3 groups...all known, all unknown and 50/50 with lots of classes in each group.


----------



## ibowhunt (Jul 17, 2010)

Well 3 d mullet you shoot good?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 17, 2010)

Oops, changed my mind, ain't coming. 
Works slow. I had a choice of going to the shoot and spending a hundred or working an hour and making a couple. I ed it instead. 
I hope y'all ed it too !   Good luck !!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks. I feel for the clubs when someone makes a change up the line last minute. The fed rules are EVERYBODY shoots 1/2 and 1/2 at the federation shoots, Qs and State. But if they were told different from the man himself... oh well. We'll all play the same game regardless.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 17, 2010)

@bowanna..it's only $10 to shoot the guest class..for poor folk like you and me
@brian..if that's a rule where does it say that??  i just read all the rules and all i could find was "it was up to the director" or some such..i heard a lot of talk..the open a guys were saying they shoot all unknown..the open b and c guys were saying they shoot half and half..i don't know..it's getting pretty confusing to me..mainly because i don't go to any federation shoots


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 17, 2010)

brian i will be there about 9:00 myself. ill shoot with you


----------



## GaBear (Jul 17, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Dee will drive folks crazy making last minute changes. I will talk with Dee at the Classic. If you are going to require peer grouping then you need to require preregistration.
> 
> My only issue is AGAIN that I am showing up at about 9AM tommorrow according to the earlier posts here. If there is no one shooting the back stake then can I shoot? I know the officials at Gville are busy as all get out today. Would just be nice to know ahead of a 2 hour drive.



Brian I'm sure that we will be able to accomadate(?) you. The only problem we had Grouping folks was later in the day when the traffic started to slow down. But we made it work. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow Morning. Have a safe Trip North!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a good time. It was a good course. Glad I went and got to see everyone. Well I shot ok went big at the end it did not work out so I went home. LOL

Kailey thank you and your dad aka big sexy for the bow. I know the young man that is getting it will like very much.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 17, 2010)

The shoot was great today, the course was set good and it looked like they had everything under control with running it.  just didnt see a need for all the complaing about it before we ever shot it.  Great job Gainesville Archery Club!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMCBowman (Jul 17, 2010)

Shot it today and had no issues at all...except for the yellow jacket infested 30 yard warm up target.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks ibowhunt..you're not too bad yourself


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2010)

USMCBowman said:


> Shot it today and had no issues at all...except for the yellow jacket infested 30 yard warm up target.



LOL OUCH.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 18, 2010)

Great course setup!  I shot in two good groups because I took a lunch break in between the two sides.  Though, when I shot with bad company and hound dog, my score went south.  I think I was intimidated by their cheering squad.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 19, 2010)

Would it have been nice if the Fed Director would not have changed things 2 days before the shoot?  You betcha.

Would it have been nice to have simply followed Fed rules and not confused everything?  You betcha.

Would it have been nice to have not had a group of individuals call the ASA to whine about having 1/2 and 1/2, which started all of this?  You betcha.

Was there anything that the GAC could have done to have prevented it?  Absolutely not.  They were dealt a hand and did the absolute best they could under the circumstances, much credit to the entire crew at the GAC.  The adapted and made it work.

The courses were great.  The entire crew at the GAC should be commended on the course, setup, work, and running of the state shoot.  

When I was walking the course Saturday morning and saw an arrow pointing up the hill I thought, where the heck is this going, there is no walking trail that way.........Kudos to the crew for cutting in the new trail just for this shoot.  When I new the second half would be on the low side I thought, well that will be a short range, too much privet down there.  Kudos again for the ton of work that went into just that half of the range to extend the lanes through the jungle of vegetation.  I can tell you right now, a ton of work went into making those new trails, and extending those lanes.  I for one am grateful.

At the end of the day, all of the hoopla, nashing of teeth, and fanfare over the "peer grouping" was much ado about nothing.  The GAC did a great job.


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 19, 2010)

Absolutely reylamb. GAC did a fantastic job on setting an awesome course. The peer grouping went great as well.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree with you Jeff, GAC did an outstanding job. The courses were great and except for having to shoot 15 targets with Johnny it was a great shoot. With that terrain they could have made it MUCH harder and just beat us down. But it was a very fair course and a course that should really have everyone that shot it ready for the Classic. Hopefully we will have a lot of Georgians on the medal stand in West Monroe.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to agree that GAC did a great job with the course set up and organization.  This was my 3rd ASA State shoot, and this one was the smoothest run.  While there was a little waiting at the early part of the unknown course, once we got going it was pretty steady.

I am glad I was away from the computer for the couple of days before, so I didn't see all the hoopla over the grouping thing.  Seems like they had a pretty sensible approach to it.  Only minor issue I saw was trying to put only one "white stake" shooter in a group with other shorter stake shooters, so that person would presumably always have to shoot first.  Of course, none of us knew that a lot of the stakes would be the same for red & white.  It was still a valid concern and they worked it out without problems for those guys that were there early.  I suppose they may have run out of other white stake shooters later in the day.  

The course was set well, some challenging shots without "stretching the max" or turning targets at crazy angles as some other clubs resort to... they used the terrain in creative ways. The heavy shade on the "known" range made it more challenging - harder to hit the 12 or 14 when you can't see it shining in the sun - got to know that target and have faith in your point of aim, or just settle for the 10.  

I just wish GAC held their regular shoots on Saturday, so we could go there more often.  By the time we get out of Church, we can't get there on Sundays.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 20, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> Great course setup!  I shot in two good groups because I took a lunch break in between the two sides.  Though, when I shot with bad company and hound dog, my score went south.  I think I was intimidated by their cheering squad.



It was all in the plan David. Enjoyed having you in our group for the second half of the shoot. You can shoot with us any time.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 20, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Would it have been nice if the Fed Director would not have changed things 2 days before the shoot?  You betcha.
> 
> Would it have been nice to have simply followed Fed rules and not confused everything?  You betcha.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! Great post Jeff, took the words right out of my mouth. Great job GAC!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 21, 2010)

hats off to mitchell, larry patrick and all the gainesville club it was an excellent  shoot. great ranges. no problems at registration despite all the changes by asa . best state shoot in years GREAT JOB GUYS


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 22, 2010)

congrats to team 12 pt archery. 4 state champs hunter thomas , kailey johnston, sean peacock. adam lockhart, ethan lindsey finished 2nd in sr eagle and blake clifton finished 4th in k45. way to go guys and THE girl


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 22, 2010)

*Now this is a post!*



reylamb said:


> Would it have been nice if the Fed Director would not have changed things 2 days before the shoot?  You betcha.
> 
> Would it have been nice to have simply followed Fed rules and not confused everything?  You betcha.
> 
> ...



It was absolutely an excellent state shoot.  Thanks fellas for all your hard work.  I agree it absolutely well organized..  Oh! And yes the water was delicious I could not get enough of it....


----------

